

For Podcasters: Bitlove - generates a Torrent for all media files of an RSS feed - pastr
http://bitlove.org/

======
xybfr
I <3 Bitlove ;) It works great for the most of my Podcasts

The others are just not joined ;)

------
letaledosis100
finaly a kinde of tracker just for legal podcasts

------
julien
Great service!

